# has anyone done this?



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

hello this the biggest tank i have ever had and i decided to do something new. and i always loved to have some live plants and wanted to do some sort of rock garden like zen theme i went to petco (it's the closest petstore) and bought two bamboo.i did ask all the questions about it and the guy seemed to know what he was talking about so i bought them. they have been in the tank for about 2 days now and seem to be doing fine so are the fish. (they were in the large koi tank)i would like to know if anyone else has done this and was successful with it. this is my first time with any type of live plants here is a quick vid of my tank My new 10gal - YouTube


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Bamboo is not a full aquatic plant. It will grow in water but cannot be fully submerged. If you leave it that way it will eventually rot.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

could i leave it in there if i cut the leaves off?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure, but it will rot eventually.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

oh, man , well that sucks, they haven't developed roots yet what dose that mean?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you can get the tips _out_ of the water somehow they will grow.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed, they need to have the top out of the water.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a nice video. It radiating tranquility. Who plays the piano so beautifully?
Are the little bamboo shoots normal, as in the garden, or something special?


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know I got them from petco they said it wasn't lucky bamboo in any case I took them out and will see how they do if they start to die ill put them back in .but for now I think i ll go with a hard scape what do you think


----------



## insight2663 (Feb 6, 2021)

I got some plants from petco, but, don't know what they are. petco staff does not know and they are not marked.They are thriving and with thik trunk and leave, my SA ciclids to rip them up too quickly. an














yone knaw that this is ?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is Pandanus veitchii the screw tree

Beast greetings
A old member


----------



## insight2663 (Feb 6, 2021)

seem to be working well totally under water, but will they last that way ?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is a well-known houseplant. not for underwater.


----------



## insight2663 (Feb 6, 2021)

so strange. One petco has them completely submersed. Another on , not


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe they are also used in damp terrariums


----------

